# Tabellen von nicht mehr vorhandenen Entities werden generiert



## triplec0re (29. Nov 2014)

Moin,

ich habe für eine Anwendung zunächst mit Eclipselink und Derby eine Datenbankanbindung realisiert, etwas später bin ich dann auf H2 umgestiegen. Ich habe momentan das Problem, dass auf dem Rechner hier (trotz drop-and-create-tables) immer noch Tabellen von Entity-Klassen und Beziehungen generiert werden, die es in der Software gar nicht mehr gibt. Egal, ob ich es über Eclipse starte oder mit Maven baue und dann starte. 
Das macht das ganze einfach ziemlich unübersichtlich, wenn ich mir die Tabellen mal ansehen möchte. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, woran das liegen könnte? Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

Edit: Auf einem System, wo die Anwendung vorher noch nie gestartet wurde, sind auch wirklich nur die erwarteten Tabellen vorhanden. Gibt es ggf. irgendwelche Cache-Dateien o.ä., die ich löschen kann?


----------

